# 2048 amendments



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is what Dick says the committee came up with on Friday.Any comments?

HPCII+40% for the first 30 days, (25% in the senate version). An additional 15% of what was sold the first month, for the next 7 days, (not in the senate vrersion). A minimum of 15,000 NR, (not in the senate version). Residents would have to buy a $1 state waterfowl stamp and a $5 conservation stamp, (not in the senate version). 4 zones for NRs, 2 in SE North Dakota, 1 in western ND, 1 for the Devils Lake Basin running from the Red to Montana, (not in the senate version).


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

It's a start. Whatever is needed to pass the house - the conference committee should be interesting. I am actually surprised the number isn't HPC II + unlimited (a real political-type compromise).

The $1 stamp is goofy - it'll cost more to administer than it collects. I believe the idea is to get some putatively "better" count of resident waterfowlers. Just more legislators who don't trust the G&F to do what it has been doing for 50 years already.

M.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree,at least it might get it to a conference committee


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

2048 passed HNRC 11 for - 2 oppose, this morning.


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

2048 passed the committee this morning with 11-2 DO PASS recommendation.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Does this mean it passed as origionally came out of the Senate ???

If they are going to Butcher it :******: then at least send it back to the G&FD for their input ???

More Zones are OK with me - & raise Fees

But PASS the DANG thing as it came out from the begining & THEN give the G&FD the power to modify it as nessessary

& Quit playing these Games - We have already compromised as much as we should !!!

Lets not Lose the Bill - Because it is a start on good management - But for these folks to ammend it is a Joke & is showing their ignorance :roll:

How about a Bill to let the G&FD do their Job ??? & Keep the Legislature & Govenor out of Micro Managing the G&FD - (if not for this Lunacy I could like & support this Govenor)

& How can we take the Politics out of the next appointment of a Director ??? :******: :eyeroll: :******:

If they felt the HEAT from all this - (especially since the TRUTH has come out from us) I would say it is nothing compared to the Backlash they will feel if this becomes an Initiated Measure - Plus the Campaign to get voters to Vote for real honest people - instead of these clowns that want to do things in private back rooms & for personel reasons :******:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sounds pretty horrible to me. So who manages our resource...the Game & Fish or those being lobbied by commercial interests?

I'm still waiting to see the official ammendment list.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Wet year 
A wet year (like 2002) would have allocated 22,000 NR waterfowl hunters.

Correct me if I am wrong but 40% over 22,000 equals 30,800. About a 2.67% increase over last years NR limit.

Moderate
Probably will not see a wet year in 2003. So 40% over 15,441 (moderate - with 34K residents) would mean 21,667. Probably too many hunters if the ponds do not refill with spring or summer rains.

Dry cycle
15,000 NRs minimum

*PLUS*
30 days after what start of what season. Last year duck season for residents started September 22. That means another 3,300 licenses sold after October 22.

Wet year : 34,100 licenses available


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ph, you're referring to HPC (original version)...not HPC II. So there's no wet, moderate or dry anymore. It's based on the water index.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

ZONES :

DL Basin extends all the way across Hwy 2 to MT ? news to me.

SE ND split across (ie I-94 or hwy 200 ) or up&down (down Hwy 281 or 
Hwy 3) ?

Across ? Red to MO river ?

UP&Down ? Canada to SD ?

Western ND zone is SW of big MO river ? Not much there is there ?

Allocations of licenses across zones to distribute hunters or does this simply restricted their movement once they make a choice. A big difference.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Chris,

Have a link to the HPC II model ?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No...just the first. If anyone from the G&F knows of the page online...please drop me a line. I should have that updated.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Hope to get a copy of the engrossed amendment today. Should be on the Leg website late tonight. Will just have to see the final language before we can make a final analysis of all features. In all likelihood, the cumualtive adjustments/effects (including the effects of 1358) will represent something like HPC II x 2.0. This is no form of compromise and nueters the bill and the model, but that's why the good Lord created conference committees. 2048 is about to be played at a nuetral site for the first time in several weeks.

Regardless of how ugly it is right now, we need to work very hard in the next couple days to get it passed. Make no assumptions about the 11-2 margin. There will be strong opposition to this bill, and we need to work harder on this bill the next couple days than we've worked at any stage up to this point. 2048 fails - game over. 2048 passes, hello conference committee and a good chance for a meaningful compromise.

Start getting a hold of your Reps now and every hunter you know to do the same for a YES vote.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

dan is right, we can't assume at all that this will pass, we need to all contact our reps and urge do pass


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I would love to be at that conference comittee hearing. It would be worth one more drive to Bismarck. The amendments get voted tomorrow, and the bill may be voted in the house tomorrow or Wed.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

You can see the latest version here:

http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/58-2 ... HE0400.pdf

- new resident waterfowl lic & habitat stamp
- splits the NR season into halves before and after Nov 1
- NR can have one of each
- 14 days before Nov 1
- HPC II + 40% (min 15,000)
- HPC II = 31,326 + 0.2126 * wetland index
(plus some really wierd stuff about pressure)
- goofy zones (you gotta read this stuff)

- after Nov 1 - 7 days - statewide - 15% of first season

**************
My impression is that Nelson loaded this thing with as much crap as he could knowing that sportsmen don't want to see this thing die - it'll be too difficult for us to get all the reasonable legislators to object to all the silly little amendments.

I object first and foremost to the +40% crap - all the rest is just busy work. If we can get this through, without the 40% thing, most folks should be reasonably happy. Does the 40% thing need to be killed at the house, or can the conference committee take care of that? Does killing the 40% thing kill the entire bill's chance of passing in the house?

M.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have a bad feeling about the before and after Nov. 1st stuff. I get the feeling that the late season canada goose hunting will get seriously exploited by the commercial hunting operations. But no need to get worked up until we know which ammendments are a go.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

There is going to be no realistic or practical way to deal with any particular feature of the amendment separately now. That is what the conf. comm. will do. This bill must pass the House or the process is over for this session.

If it passes the House, it' like going to overtime where the score is effectively 0-0 and you play for 5 minutes. Every feature and element is back on the table in conf. We all need to get past any particular element or feature we don't like in the House version and work very hard to get the bill passed in the House so that it gets to conf. If we fail to strongly support this bill at this time and the bill fails, we will have done exactly what the shapers of the House version wanted us to do.

Everyone, get working hard now to get a YES vote in the House. The legislators need to hear from us NOW, because they are hearing from the opponents.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bismarck contacts say Farm Bureau and asc. are really pounding the halls right now, flashing a list of NO votes. Even if you think your reps are a NO, let him know your position NOW. Toll free-1-888-635-3447


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

mrn posted all the addresses of the reps in the house on the "house email addresses" topic. copy these into your "bbc" with one address in the "to" blank and send off a short email asking for support of sb 2048. it sounds like the commercial guys have already done this and have been filling up all the rep's email boxes with letters asking for a no vote on this bill. i'm sure the massive amount of emails from the commercial side, eventhough they're not in the districts of alot of the reps they're emailing, is going to make a big difference. we must do the same, and quick


----------



## Travis Schmidt (Mar 26, 2003)

Just want to emphasize that everyone should still email or call their reps and urge them to pass 2048 in this form. Its real ugly, but its better than nothing. We can work on it and hopefully make some changes in the conference committee, but if it dies-we have no voice for 2 more years. 2 years is way to long. Lets get this thing passed. We're the last great hunting state in the Union, lets keep it that way :beer:


----------

